# found some pics of a-frame drop for lifted trucks.



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i was cruzin evilbay and found a fisher that was setup for a lifted truck. he posted some pics of the unit and these were of the fabricated lift section on the a-frame.

just a idea since we have a few looking for ideas these past few days.

to me it looks good and sturdy if the right thickness plate and bolts are used on it. and if done right you can make it removable for stock use later.

give your ideas and info on this please thanks.


----------

